# HCG after baby dies but before miscarriage



## sannod

Hi Everyone,
I found out 2 days ago 7+6 weeks that my baby was only measuring 5 weeks and had died. I am spotting but still not bleeding out enough to actually miscarry. Have been spotting continuously for 5 days. I just got my first HCG test results today and they were 6565. I am just wondering how much I can expect them to fall in two days or if anyone has experienced an increase even though the baby has stopped growing. Also just wondering how long you waited before taking any medication or a D&C to medically miscarry if it didn't happen naturally.
Did any of you get a sick bloated feeling while waiting?
I don't want to get sick and would prefer a natural miscarriage but technically if doctors are right it has already been 3 weeks I want to do what it best for my body so I don't hurt my chances of conceiving again while at the same time I want to give this baby time to let go.

I feel like I am in limbo, when I tell people I say i was pregnant but baby didn't make it and when they say oh you miscarried I say no... not yet. It's very hard.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi huni x
so sorry for your loss xx

Iv had 2 miscarriages. one a missed miscarriage (12 weeks, baby was 8weeks 4days) I had a d+c procedure. baby had been passed away nearly a month and who knows how long it would have took if i didnt have the d+c
I always wished id just bled instead natural m/c but after experiencing a natural m/c i changed that opinion

Last m/c was a natural at 8 weeks 1 day so I have experience of both

I'd say opt for the d+c.
Its totally a individual choice but with my last m/c i saw baby come out, in the sac. sac was about golf ball size and baby inside with arm buds and a head and body and a black dot where eye was forming.

It was most awful thing :( but beautiful my precious angel <3 

When you start bleeding heavy youl be waiting every day to see what I saw :(
Its disteressing.
With d+c its a 20 min op, and out hospital same day, hardly no pain.

With the rising HCG im not sure but I know the placenta can still produce hormones after the baby has passed away so youd still show positive on tests etc

Sorry again huni :(


----------



## Glowstar

Hi San, its a truly horrible experience. My hcg at 5+4 was 15822 and two days later 19583. It went up but not enough and I began to miscarry the next day. I ended up with a d&c anyway as the bleeding wouldn't stop. Please don't hesitate a second if you are at all concerned get yourself to a&e. 
Personally I am glad I had the procedure as the bleeding after is minimal and I'm not in any physical pain. Take care of yourself x x


----------



## ebony2010

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I had a scan at 10w2d and my baby had died at 8 1/2 weeks. I went nearly a week after as I wanted it to happen naturally but after that I couldn't stand it any longer and just wanted it over, so I rang the hospital and they had me in the day after for an ERCP (like a D&C). It was virtually pain free and I could finally move on.

It is a personal choice and you need to do what is best for you. :hugs: x


----------



## sannod

Thankyou ladies,
I started bleeding a little heavier today (about like a normal period) and my lower back pain returned with some vaginal pressure so I figured it was starting. I was not however prepared for my baby to pass this afternoon. I was expecting much more blood. I was at work and when I stood after a break to go back to my class I felt a large clot or gush of blood slip through. Upon reaching the washroom I discovered the placenta and amniotic sac with babe intact. I couldn't bare to just put it in the trash or the toilet so I wrapped it up put it in my bag and went back to work for an hour until I could go home. I know it sounds surreal but I was in no physical pain and my emotions to be honest have gone numb. I am ready to move on. In a way I was thankful that I was able to do it on my own and not go through any medical treatment (although that could still happen) I was also relieved that I knew it was there rather than just wondering if it had passed as one of the many anonymous clots that I have passed thus far.

When I got home I removed baby from the sac ( I wanted to see him) I have placed him in a small box and he will be barried beneath the apple trees in my garden. I think this is the best possible outcome for me to let me aknowledge my baby and move on at the same time.

I wish you all the best, again thankyou


----------



## sophieloafy

sannod said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I found out 2 days ago 7+6 weeks that my baby was only measuring 5 weeks and had died. I am spotting but still not bleeding out enough to actually miscarry. Have been spotting continuously for 5 days. I just got my first HCG test results today and they were 6565. I am just wondering how much I can expect them to fall in two days or if anyone has experienced an increase even though the baby has stopped growing. Also just wondering how long you waited before taking any medication or a D&C to medically miscarry if it didn't happen naturally.
> Did any of you get a sick bloated feeling while waiting?
> I don't want to get sick and would prefer a natural miscarriage but technically if doctors are right it has already been 3 weeks I want to do what it best for my body so I don't hurt my chances of conceiving again while at the same time I want to give this baby time to let go.
> 
> I feel like I am in limbo, when I tell people I say i was pregnant but baby didn't make it and when they say oh you miscarried I say no... not yet. It's very hard.

Oh my lord this is the same thing that i am going through at the moment so i know EXACTLY how you feel! 
I started having some bleeding and i went for a scan when i should have been 7+1 weeks and i was told the baby measured 6 weeks with no hb. that was last saturday and this saturday i have to go for a scan again to see if baby has grown and has a hb (as they said i might have gotten my dates wrong and at 6 weeks ots sometimes hard to see a hb on scan). 
The only difference is i havent had my levels of hcg checked at all which suprised me. I feel very pregnant and i have all of my symptoms but i havent mc yet. I dont know whats going on inside my body i am absolutely petrified to be honest with you. Anyway, i know that hcg can stay in your body for a while after a mc and especially as you havent mc properly yet. 
I hope you find the answers you need and i wish you all the very best hunni x:hugs:


----------



## sophieloafy

sannod said:


> Thankyou ladies,
> I started bleeding a little heavier today (about like a normal period) and my lower back pain returned with some vaginal pressure so I figured it was starting. I was not however prepared for my baby to pass this afternoon. I was expecting much more blood. I was at work and when I stood after a break to go back to my class I felt a large clot or gush of blood slip through. Upon reaching the washroom I discovered the placenta and amniotic sac with babe intact. I couldn't bare to just put it in the trash or the toilet so I wrapped it up put it in my bag and went back to work for an hour until I could go home. I know it sounds surreal but I was in no physical pain and my emotions to be honest have gone numb. I am ready to move on. In a way I was thankful that I was able to do it on my own and not go through any medical treatment (although that could still happen) I was also relieved that I knew it was there rather than just wondering if it had passed as one of the many anonymous clots that I have passed thus far.
> 
> When I got home I removed baby from the sac ( I wanted to see him) I have placed him in a small box and he will be barried beneath the apple trees in my garden. I think this is the best possible outcome for me to let me aknowledge my baby and move on at the same time.
> 
> I wish you all the best, again thankyou

Awwwww hun, i just read on and saw this i am so sorry xx:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Sannod - I am so very sorry :cry: I think the apple tree is a really lovely thing to do....take care of yourself and allow yourself plenty of time to grieve :hugs:

Sophie - It's a truly awful limbo to be inl. My HCG kept rising and I felt more and more pregnant as time went on :nope: BUT I am praying for a good outcome for you...your date's might be out slightly...please come back and let us know :hugs:


----------



## sophieloafy

Glowstar said:


> Sannod - I am so very sorry :cry: I think the apple tree is a really lovely thing to do....take care of yourself and allow yourself plenty of time to grieve :hugs:
> 
> Sophie - It's a truly awful limbo to be inl. My HCG kept rising and I felt more and more pregnant as time went on :nope: BUT I am praying for a good outcome for you...your date's might be out slightly...please come back and let us know :hugs:

I will do :hugs:


----------



## sannod

Hi ladies I just thought I would update the HCG results. 2 days later and before I miscarried it had dropped by 1000 so hopefully things will move along quickley

take care


----------

